# Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ich hatte vor paar Tagen einen Thread hier eröffnet und bin noch mal in mich gegangen. Dabei habe ich gemerkt, dass ich kein Hardcore Gamer bin - wenn ich die Zeit mal habe, dass ich einfach das Spiel starten kann und dann los legen kann.
Ich würde gern euer Meinung lesen, welche Komponenten ich brauche und ggf. Tips oder Tricks in jeglicher Art und Weise, die sich auf das Thema PC bezieht.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
max. 1000 Euro

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
vorhanden
3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau mit der Hilfe vom Cousin
4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Nein

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
FHD 60Hz
6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Java Programmierung Eclipse, HTML/CSS Javascript mit zB Brackets, MS Office, Adobe Photoshop/Illustrator
Games: Guild Wars 2, FIFA, Basketball, BF, GTA 5 und für die kommenden Spiele wie The Division und Co 

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
250GB sollten reichen, da ich bewegende Dateien wie z.B PDFs und co auf ext. Platten schiebe
Falls es in meinem Budget passt, dann auch gerne 512GB SSD

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit PCs, da ich Mac nutze. Jedoch, zu einen späteren Zeitpunkt( nach 2-3 Jahren), damit man eventuell noch etwas die Zeit bis zum nächsten Upgrade überbrückt. Was meint ihr? 

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Leise sehr gerne, optisch minimalistisch bzw. unauffällig/ zeitlos.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
~ 980 €

1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970WF3-4GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)
~ 991 €

1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x KFA² GeForce GTX 970 Gamer OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (97NPH6DT8RVZ)
1 x ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Cooltek Antiphon Airflow schwarz, schallgedämmt (CT AP-AF/600045790)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)
~ 1001 €

Ich bevorzuge die erste Konfiguration, wobei ich die 50 € für den größeren RAM auch noch drauflegen würde.


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Wow das ging ja schnell  Also den RAM mit 16GB wählen?  - Ja ich hab schon viel gelesen, dass die GTX 970 mit ihren "nur 3,5GB VRAM" etwas abstinkt..


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Wie schaut es denn aus, wenn ich zB später(2-3 Jahren )eine 4K fähige GraKa kaufen möchte.. brauch ich dann ein neues System?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> Wow das ging ja schnell  Also den RAM mit 16GB wählen?  - Ja ich hab schon viel gelesen, dass die GTX 970 mit ihren "nur 3,5GB VRAM" etwas abstinkt..


Wohl angemerkt: Ich persönlich würde den größeren RAM vorziehen. Ob du ihn nachher brauchst ist die zweite Sache  Aber das ein oder andere Spiel gönnt sich manchmal schon etwas mehr. Also Sinn würde es schon machen.

Die GTX970 hat natürlich durch die VRAM-Problematik durchaus den einen oder anderen Nachteil. Aber im großen und ganzen hängt es natürlich vom Spiel ab. Die GTX970 ist und bleibt trotzdem eine brauchbare Karte, wobei im allgemeinen natürlich das P/L-Verhältnis durch den RAM-Bus in frage gestellt wird. Die R9 290 ist definitiv eine sehr gute Karte und zudem auch noch etwas günstiger als die GTX970, wobei man natürlich gerade bei so einem Budget die Mehrkosten schon fast beim Netzteil einsparen kann. Die Preise der GTX970 sind zudem leicht gefallen, wodurch der Unterschied zwischen der Sapphire und der KFA unter 20 € sinkt. Die hat man mit dem Netzteil wieder drin. Die GTX960 und GTX970 liegen beide im Preis momentan etwas niedriger als die letzten Wochen. Ist also schwer zu sagen, welche man vorziehen soll.



BIueBirD schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn aus, wenn ich zB später(2-3  Jahren )eine 4K fähige GraKa kaufen möchte.. brauch ich dann ein neues  System?


Wir sind vom CPU-Limit von U30FPS noch ein ganzes Stück entfernt. Ich würde vorsichtig erstmal Nein sagen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn aus, wenn ich zB später(2-3 Jahren )eine 4K fähige GraKa kaufen möchte.. brauch ich dann ein neues System?



Nein. Einfach die neue Grafikkarte einbauen und gut.


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Wow also das Forum ist echt schnell und kompetent !
So sieht momentan mein Warenkorb bei Mindfactory aus:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ff90662374125d2b0ee1d59d90d28dbf5f2ab7cac1

Wird in den nächsten Tagen gekauft (Y)

muss ich noch irgendwelche Kabel oder ähnliches kaufen ?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> Wow also das Forum ist echt schnell und kompetent !
> So sieht momentan mein Warenkorb bei Mindfactory aus:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ff90662374125d2b0ee1d59d90d28dbf5f2ab7cac1
> 
> ...


Nö. SATA-Kabel ist beim Mainboard bei. Stromkabel sind alle beim netzteil, Wärmeleitpaste/-pad ist am Kühler. Brauchst nichts weiter.


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Nun die letzte Frage  Wie erwähnt würde ich FIFA spielen.. kann man unter Windows 10 die Xbox One Controller Wireless am PC verbinden, damit man einen Männer Abend vor dem TV verbringen kann und die Leistung vom PC kommt? - Wollte anfangs einfach nur eine Konsole kaufen, jedoch reicht mir der Sprung von der letzten zur jetzigen Generation nicht.


----------



## Deathy93 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> muss ich noch irgendwelche Kabel oder ähnliches kaufen ?



Beim Mainboard sind 2 Sata Kabel bei. Hast ja nur ne SSD und das Laufwerk. Da reichen 2 Kabel. Falls du noch ne HDD einbauen möchtest, bräuchtest du ein weiteres SATA Kabel.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> Nun die letzte Frage  Wie erwähnt würde ich FIFA spielen.. kann man unter Windows 10 die Xbox One Controller Wireless am PC verbinden, damit man einen Männer Abend vor dem TV verbringen kann und die Leistung vom PC kommt? - Wollte anfangs einfach nur eine Konsole kaufen, jedoch reicht mir der Sprung von der letzten zur jetzigen Generation nicht.


Kenne mich da nicht so aus. Welche Verbindungstechnik nutzen die denn?


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

So weit ich weiß, laufen sie momentan nur per Kabel... die 360er hatten einen Extra Wireless Adapter... dachte nur, dass jemand mehr weiß zwecks windows 10... das "ONE" OS


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, laufen sie momentan nur per Kabel... die 360er hatten einen Extra Wireless Adapter... dachte nur, dass jemand mehr weiß zwecks windows 10... das "ONE" OS


Dann dürfte es gehen. Kann mir schlecht vorstellen, das MS seine eigenen Referenztreiber nicht auf Windows 10 anpasst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ansonsten erkundigst du dich im Internet. Passende Tools, Tutorials und Anleitungen sind sicher vorhanden


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Herzlichen Dank an alle in dem Thread ! Macht echt Spaß mit euch dies bezüglich zu unterhalten und man nimmt hier sehr viel mit.


----------



## the_leon (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ne, die Xone controller kansste glaub ich ned mitm Pc verbinden, da brauchst du auch Bluetooth am Pc, das mit win 10 weiß ich ned, glaub aba eher ned.


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Die 970 wird hier aber etwas schlechtgeredet. Die Vorteile wie die Leistung, die der 290X entspricht, die bessere Übertaktbarkeit, der Stromverbrauch, der teils deutlich leisere Betrieb (leiseste 970: unter 1 Sone, leiseste 290: 3 Sone) die viel geringere Wärmeentwicklung usw. werden wieder verschwiegen. Wenn die nur 20-30€ teurer ist UND du zwei AAA-Titel gratis bekommst ist die 970 angesichts der klar überwiegenden Vorteile P/L-mäßig gerade besser.


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Welche GTX 970 wäre dann deiner Meinung nach die beste Wahl und welche AAA Games erhält man denn ? - Und.. in welchen Settings + Resolution sind sie dann spielbar?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Die GTX 970 ist noch genauso gut oder schlecht, wie sie es bei Release war.
Einzig Nvidia muss man für deren derart miese Informationspolitik kritisieren. 
Und es hieß mal, dass es Entschädigungen geben sollte -- da warte ich bis heute drauf.

Ich würde die MSI nehmen. Leise, kühl und schnell genug.
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

mhm... schon viel .. dann kann ich ja fast die 290X nehmen :S


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ich würde die R9 290 nehmen.
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Treshold,

wieviel Euro kostet dein System?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

So grob 3000€.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ich würde eher die Vapor-X nehmen - Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

315€ für ne 290=zu teuer
Die Titel sind noch nicht raus aber die werden ganz sicher auf Hoch-Ultra locker möglich sein. Es sind Witcher 3 und Batman Arkham Knights. Rechne mal mit 30€ je Titel, dann kriegst du einen Wert von 60€ gratis. Ich persönlich halte dann, weil die sogar die bessere Karte ist, die 970 für die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Die Keys für die Games wirst du sicher günstiger als 30€ kriegen.


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Unter 20€ werden die erstmal nicht fallen und im Moment sind die ungefähr bei 40€. Selbst wenn die irgendwann 20€ kosten, hast du noch 40€ geschenkt. Wieso sucht ihr so verzweifelt nach Argumenten für die 290 obwohl es nir ein einziges gibt, und das sind auch nur 0,5GB mehr,  wo es unwahrscheinlich ist, das die etwas ausmachen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Wo suche ich nach Argumenten?
Ich gebe Empfehlungen ab.
Ich empfehle die AMD, weil Nvidia beschissen hat und dafür gehören sie abgestraft.
Darüber hinaus ist die AMD keine schlechte Karte. Ist ja nicht so, dass du ein Schrott Produkt bekommst.

Ist ja schön und gut, dass Nvidia die Spiele subventioniert, aber erst mal müssen einem die Spiele auch interessieren, denn sonst lohnt das nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

@PiDabbelju

Und wieso hängst Du dich soweit für die GTX aus dem Fenster ? 

MMn ist die keine ~ 70/80,- Taler Aufpreis wert.

Und shice auf die Spiele


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Und wieso hängst Du dich soweit für die GTX aus dem Fenster ?



Einer muss die 970 ja schön reden.


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Und damit bist du schon aus der sachlichen Sichtweise raus, danach solltest du keine Empfehlungen abgeben. Das die beschissen haben ändert die Karte nämlich 0,0 und jeder sollte selbst entscheiden ob er/sie Nvidia dafür abgestraft. Außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt, dass die 290 schlecht ist, im Gegenteil, es ist ne gute Karte und wäre meine zweite Wahl nach der 970, wobei ich gerade gespannt auf die R9 300/400 warte. Nun, hast du denn auch mal daran gedacht, die Spiele zu verkaufen, wenn sie wirklich gar nicht interessieren?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Was hab ich geschrieben?
Hast du das überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

@Rosigatton Die Windforce bekommt man für 323€, und dann zwei AAA Titel die jeweils so 30€ wert sind UND dann ist die 970 noch die bessere Karte. Deshalb, weil ich die 970 für das bessere Gesamtpaket halte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Weshalb sollte ich die Karte jetzt jemanden aus meinen Freundeskreis empfehlen, wenn sich niemand für die Spiele interessiert, weniger Rohleistung für Rendern hat, und dann weniger VRAM hat? Denn man schon heute bemerkt bei AC:U, GTA V mit erweiterten Settings oder co.? Die Karte lohnt sich als Dauerzocker und wenn man zu Release die allgemein leicht bessere Performance haben will. Ich würde eher eine 980 oder 780 6gb empfehlen, wenn es Nvidia sein muss.


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

63734 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
ich denke, dass ich die wähle  296 Euro.. weil die Games mir nicht zusagen würden ^^ Und wieso eigentlich die Vapor? 
Wo ist der Unterschied zu meinem Link?


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Der TE hat nicht gesagt, dass er Rendern will und mit Abstand am meisten ist eh der Prozessor dafür verantwortlich. Außerdem ist die 970 immer besser als die 290 in GTA 5 auch auf komplett maxed out--> GTA 5 PC: Systemanforderungen kritisch analysiert [Update mit weiteren Benchmarks]
Was heißt zu Release? Auch wenn es bei Release teilweise extreme Abstände von den AMDs zu den Nvidias gibt (AMD hinten, gerade Project Cars als für AMD peinliches Beipsiel) hat die 970 auch sonst mehr Leistung. Wieso werden die vorteile der 970er immer in den Wind geschossen aber der EINE UND EINZIGE Vorteil der 290 auf die Goldwaage gelegt? Das kann ich nicht verstehen. Zumal die 4GB ganz sicher auch schnell voll sind, wenn 3,5GB voll sind. Auch wird die Vram-Größe meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr dramatisiert, ich spiele GTA 5 auch mit höchsten Einstellungen (außer erweiterte) @FXAA mit durchschnittlich 40fps an einer 270X mit 2GB (mit der ich übrigens hochzufrieden bin, bevor hier gleich einer kommt und mich Nvidia-Fanboy nennt).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Lediglich leiser im Idle. Backplate und LED Anzeige für Sichtfenster Narrer. Ansonsten leicht bessere Spannungsversorgung, aber mininal. Wenn ich wählen würde aus P/L dann die "NEW" Tri-X. Viel Spass.


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

@BlueBird Die Vapor ist 3 Slots hoch, also etwas fetterer Kühler, hat eine Backplate und ist beleuchtet. Eigentlich ist es fast nur ein optischer Vorteil


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ja ich bleib dann wohl bei der Konfiguration.. obwohl ihr mich nun mit der GraKa verunsichert habt ^^


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Entscheide selbst, mit keiner wirst du eine schlechte Wahl treffen. Aufgrund der Fakten die ich hier alle genannt habe und die zuvor verschwiegen wurden würde ich eine GTX 970 nehmen. 
Hier mal eine Auswahl empfehlenswerter Karten:  Wunschliste vom 26.04.2015, 13:19 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Alle Fakten? Ich würde eher gerne wissen was prinzipiell gespielt wird. Wenn hohe fps >120Hz gebraucht werden, dann die GTX9x0. Ansonsten die R9 290(x).


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Gibt es hier eine Abstimmungsfunktion?  hahah weil 60 € Aufpreis sehe ich den Sinn nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Klaro gibt es die  Wie gesagt was wird prinzipiell bei dir gespielt und auf welcher Auflösung und Refreshrate (Monitor).


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Es sind verdammt nochmal nicht 60€ Aufpreis...
Der Sinn dieses Aufpreises ist, dass du eine bessere Karte zum Zocken in Full HD und WQHD bekommst. Dann gibt es noch die zwei Spiele dazu, die du dann verkaufst und schwupps hast du ne bessere Karte für im Endeffekt weniger Geld.


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Also ich bin kein harter Gamer - Guild Wars 2, würde mir GTA 5 kaufen.. Ego Shooter .. später dann FIFA 15, Naruto/ Dragonball...  das würde ich gerne in  zumindest in FHD Hoch- Ultra zocken.. Monitor ist ein LG E2250V... würde den nächstes Jahr, sofern die Preise fallen für einen 4K Monitor auswechseln.


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

4k wirst du mit keiner der beiden Karten auf guten Einstellungen packen.


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ja das ist auch nicht gewollt.. nur will ich es im Laufe der Zeit erreichen.. Desktop Anwendungen wie Photoshop und Co.  auf 4K macht sicherlich mehr Spaß - Deshalb hab ich oben FHD als Wunsch Resolution angegeben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

@PiDAbbelju er bezieht sich auf die MSI von Threshold von Post 19. Ich würde die NEW nehmen und VSR anschalten, schont Rechenleistung und der VRAM kann gut befüllt werden  Und als Gelegenheitsspieler kommt er günstiger weg, weswegen die Aufruhr?


BIueBirD schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch nicht gewollt.. nur will ich es im Laufe der Zeit erreichen.. Desktop Anwendungen wie Photoshop und Co. auf 4K macht sicherlich mehr Spaß - Deshalb hab ich oben FHD als Wunsch Resolution angegeben


4K im Desktop werden beide Problemlos schaffen. Das Downscaling kann aber ein Problem darstellen, da würde ich einen gescheiten WQHD Monitor kaufen - Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruss Patrick


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Vielen Dank, der Monitor wird hier oft gepostet  Momentan reicht ja mein LG - Spiele wie FIFA würde ich auf dem TV zocken mit einem Controller. 4K Gaming wird ja wahrscheinlich noch 3 Jahre ca. brauchen,  damit es für die Masse langsam zugänglich wird.


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Wie gesagt, die Argumente für beide Seiten wurden von mir genannt, er soll selbst entscheiden. Sowohl die GTX 970er als auch (gute)R9 290er sind klasse Karten. ICH würde, wenn ich jetzt kaufen müsste aber eine 970 nehmen^^


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ich als GTX970-User kann mein Kärtchen empfehlen. Bis WQHD leistet die Schleuder dank hohem Boost (1380Mhz ab Werk) gute Dienste. 1500Mhz sind bei mir per manuellem OC drin. Dazu wird sie unter Last nur knapp über 70°C warm und ist dabei recht ruhig. Ich bin recht zufrieden

Was Nvidia damals verschwiegen hat, geht natürlich gar nicht. Allerdings ist die Schleuder an sich (wie der gute Thresh schon vollkommen richtig erwähnt hat) dadurch ja nicht schlechter geworden.

So, bekomm ich jetzt verbale Prügel Natürlich kann sich der TE auch ne R9 290 gönnen, wenn dann die beste. Sapphire VaporX...

Gruß


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Mein Warenkorb: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22093502855e6d3fb9366a2f11953c6bfd542ba1050a7

Stimmt es nun ?  wie gesagt.. bin kein harter Gamer, jedoch will ich die aktuellen spiele in FHD Hoch- Ultra spielen, damit ich in 2-3 Jahren nicht all zuviele Kompromisse machen muss


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ja, das ist fast perfekt, es besteht nur noch Sparpotenzial beim Mainboard, wenn du willst --> ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> Mein Warenkorb: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22093502855e6d3fb9366a2f11953c6bfd542ba1050a7
> 
> Stimmt es nun ?  wie gesagt.. bin kein harter Gamer, jedoch will ich die aktuellen spiele in FHD Hoch- Ultra spielen, damit ich in 2-3 Jahren nicht all zuviele Kompromisse machen muss


Passt soweit PS: nimm die VaporX...

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ich hatte für ähnliches, siehe Signatur, weitaus mehr gezahlt. Besonders der Ram ist für ein 16gb Kit stark gesunken. 100€ und ich habe im Januar 150€ gezahlt... Naja konnte trotzdem profitieren. Wie gesagt eintüten und melde dich, falls du fragen hast.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Also das mainboard hab ich ausgewechselt .. kann mir einer den link für die richtige Vapor senden ? Ich hab doch ein Gedämmten Korpus auf der Liste.. muss ich dann noch eine Leisere GraKa ordern?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

8585207 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC Aktiv PCIe und weshalb das B85? Wenn es günstiger als das Gigabyte sein soll, aber genug Austattung das H97 AsRock Anniv. - ASRock H97 Anniversary Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX


----------



## BIueBirD (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ich merke schon  Kleine Unstimmigkeiten gibt es  1019 euro brutto  und 855 ca netto


----------



## PiDabbelju (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Wo hat denn H97 einen Vorteil?


----------



## the_leon (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Wo hat denn H97 einen Vorteil?



Nirgens wo er für den TE nützlich wäre.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Wo hat denn H97 einen Vorteil?


Wahrscheinlich nirgends. Aber man wird sich hier im Forum sowieso nie einig. Ich würde zum Beispiel eher zum B85 Anniversary als zum Pro4 greifen. Denn das B85 Anniversary hat keine veralteten PCI-Steckplätze mehr, sieht schon deutlich besser aus, ist definitiv neuer und hat gute Audio-Caps. Und die 2 fehlenden Audio-Kanäle machen den Kohl auch nicht fett. Ich bin mit dem Board zufrieden. Nehme in Kürze hier zu Hause das zweite davon in Betrieb


----------



## BIueBirD (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Ehm bei der SSD BX100 oder die MX200 ? und wie läuft der Versand und die Bezahlung bei Mindfactory ab ? Hab da noch nie was bestellt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Die MX hat den besseren Controller.


----------



## BIueBirD (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Hab etwas recherchiert und in meiner Stadt gibt es ATELCO, die ebenfalls PC Konfiguration anbieten ( darüber hinaus diesen zusammen bauen und 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Komponenten geben). Sollte ich eher da einkaufen ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Kannst du machen, wenn du deinen lokalen Händler unterstützen willst. Ich würde mich über die Preise informieren die bei Atelco kosten und dann abschätzen ob der Kauf getätigt werden soll.


----------



## BIueBirD (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

ATELCO Hardwareversand sind Geschwister oder so ähnlich.. also kein kleiner Fisch  ich frag dann eventuell heute, wie hoch die Preisdifferenz ist und ja.. bei Mindfactory muss ich nur den Versand+ den Betrag der Teile zahlen oder?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> ATELCO Hardwareversand sind Geschwister oder so ähnlich.. also kein kleiner Fisch  ich frag dann eventuell heute, wie hoch die Preisdifferenz ist und ja.. bei Mindfactory muss ich nur den Versand+ den Betrag der Teile zahlen oder?



Wenn du nach Mitternacht bestellst sogar ihn Versand.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> Hab etwas recherchiert und in meiner Stadt gibt es ATELCO, die ebenfalls PC Konfiguration anbieten ( darüber hinaus diesen zusammen bauen und 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Komponenten geben). Sollte ich eher da einkaufen ?



Lass dich aber nicht in der Auswahl der Komponenten beschwatzen.
Die Zusammenstellung von hier kannst du bei Atelco bestellen und die bauen dir den Rechner dann zusammen.


----------



## BIueBirD (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Hey - nochmal kurz bei ATELCO kostet es 1169,57 Euro mit den Komponenten - Dafür Zusammenbau+ 5 Jahre Garantie. Gehe morgen mal in den Laden und schau ob da Rabatt klar geht. Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Kannst du machen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> Hey - nochmal kurz bei ATELCO kostet es 1169,57 Euro mit den Komponenten - Dafür Zusammenbau+ 5 Jahre Garantie. Gehe morgen mal in den Laden und schau ob da Rabatt klar geht. Was denkt ihr darüber?


Das es kein Rabatt geben wird und auch nicht soll. An der Hardware selbst verdient der IT-Service fast nichts. Die haben lächerliche Margen. Gerade solche Ketten wie Atelco. Wir haben hier extra einen Thread für Leute, die es dir für Lau zusammenbauen und nicht auf das Geld dafür angewiesen sind. Mich würde es doch sehr stark wundern, wenn Atelco da einen Rabatt einräumt. Wir hier in unserem Systemhaus werden auch ständig nach Rabatten gefragt. Unsere Antwort ist da ganz klar: Nein!


----------



## BIueBirD (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Wow das ging ja schnell mit der Antwort, fragen kann man ja - mir geht es eher darum, dass wenn was kaputt geht aufgrund defekter Teile, privat falsch zusammengebaut ( ob jemand hier aus dem Forum oder ich) etc. einfach und schnell das Problem gelöst wird.. - zahlt sich der "kleine Aufpreis" aus ?Wie gesagt 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Wenn die Teile defekt sind, wird ausgetauscht. Das ist kein Problem.
Du hast 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## BIueBirD (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Hey Leute ganz kurz.. Mindfactory hat den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco nicht auf Lager und dauert bis sie ihn haben. Was für eine Alternative gibt es ? sonst muss ich bis zum 26.5 warten


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*



BIueBirD schrieb:


> Hey Leute ganz kurz.. Mindfactory hat den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco nicht auf Lager und dauert bis sie ihn haben. Was für eine Alternative gibt es ? sonst muss ich bis zum 26.5 warten


Wieso Alternative? Stirbst du, wenn du warten musst? Verlierst du den Verstand? Bekommst du vom warten Ausschlag? Echt jetzt? Das sind 5 Tage. Einfach auf dem Teppich bleiben


----------



## BIueBirD (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Naja hab Montag das ganze Geld überwiesen.. das Gehäuse  sitzt in der Ecke ^^ - Wäre schon cool, wenn ich ihn am Wochenende zusammenbauen könnte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Be Quiet! Pure Rock ist laut diversen Tests quasi identisch von Kühlleistung, Lautstärke und Preis. Müsstest aber gucken wie es mit der Kühlerhöhe ist.


----------



## BIueBirD (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für knapp 1000 Euro*

Okay, hab mich mit Mindfactory geeinigt und nehme die EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C Tower Kühler! danke für die schnell Rückmeldung


----------

